# Acadia National Park Carriage Roads 5.25.14



## tomcat (May 30, 2014)

The Carriage Roads are easy riding but with nearly 50 miles of trails and great scenery they never disappoint.  Here is my 30 mile ride last weekend.   http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2014/05/cycling-acadia-carriage-roads-of-acadia.html  Here is my blog with the trip report and pics.
Very possibly my last ride in Maine as I'm moving to Colorado in two weeks.  Looking forward to more opportunities for challenging and scenic riding.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 30, 2014)

Nice Blog with great info, Pictures are great too ! Looks like a nice place to ride as well as everything else !

Good luck in Colorado !!


----------

